# Nikon D80 R05 Error Help?



## Yzerwing (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello folks,

I have a friend who purchased a used Nikon D80 a few months ago. She is now getting the aforementioned error code R05. I shoot with Canon so I know nothing of Nikon Error codes. She is really freaking out right now. Can anyone tell me what this error means and how (or if) it can be remedied?

Thank you for any help on this issue


----------



## runnah (Aug 31, 2016)

It mean the shutter won't release. Now odds are its due to the camera not "working" because some setting is not right. Like the ISO is maxed out or something. Try using it with "normal" settings and see if that works.


----------



## Yzerwing (Aug 31, 2016)

So your saying that maybe her ISO or some other setting is set too high or low for the camera to be able to shoot a proper image? 

This would make sense she is a novice and is just starting to stray away from all of the "Auto" settings.


----------



## KmH (Sep 1, 2016)

The R number isn't an error code.

The R number is displayed in brackets on the Control Panel (top LCD) and in the viewfinder, but only when the shutter button is pressed down half-way to initiate auto focus.
The number after the R indicates how many images the camera memory buffer can accept before it overflows.
Without the shutter half-press that part of both displays shows approximately how many images the memory card can accept before becoming full.

Here is the link to the D80 User Manual:
Nikon | Download center | D80

See page 5, item #8, page 19 (1 , 1.3), and 36 (Buffer Size).


----------

